# Organic/ Bio food cost in Barcelona ?



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

Anybody know how much is organic flour, milk, eggs , chicken and pork is Barcelona ? Can I find them at farmer's markets ? Thank you  .


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

Anybody ?


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

There is a health food up the road from us that sells some organic meat and veg, but don't know how much they are (I only occasionally buy tofu from there so don't look at other stuff)
I'm pretty sure one of my students bought an organic chicken from a market somewhere in the centre, but no idea why. We buy fruit and veg from nearby grocery shops, not organic but excellent quality


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

goingtobcn said:


> There is a health food up the road from us that sells some organic meat and veg, but don't know how much they are (I only occasionally buy tofu from there so don't look at other stuff)
> I'm pretty sure one of my students bought an organic chicken from a market somewhere in the centre, but no idea why. We buy fruit and veg from nearby grocery shops, not organic but excellent quality


Thanks, US food is not that great, no real taste so I hope Spain is better , I miss real food !!!  

Does Barcelona have Farmer's Markets ?


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

rodap said:


> Thanks, US food is not that great, no real taste so I hope Spain is better , I miss real food !!!
> 
> Does Barcelona have Farmer's Markets ?


Spain doesn't really have Farmers markets because they have lots of real markets with excellent fruit & veg. They don't really go in for organic, much either.

Just avoid buying fruit and veg in the supermarket, where the quality tends to be awful- probably worse than our tasteless stuff in the UK and US!


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

brocher said:


> Spain doesn't really have Farmers markets because they have lots of real markets with excellent fruit & veg. They don't really go in for organic, much either.
> 
> Just avoid buying fruit and veg in the supermarket, where the quality tends to be awful- probably worse than our tasteless stuff in the UK and US!


What are the real markets that you are talking about and is one close to Placa Catalunya ? 

Thanks for the info !!!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

rodap said:


> What are the real markets that you are talking about and is one close to Placa Catalunya ?
> 
> Thanks for the info !!![/
> 
> ...


----------



## josepsubs (Sep 16, 2012)

Google ""mercats de barcelona" and click on the first link, it will take you to the city hall page for markets. Then click English if needed. You can see them all here.

I would have posted a link, but I am too new and the system does not let me do that.


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks again for the info !!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I think there are a lot of places that sell eco/ organic stuff in Barca, but you may have to work a little to find it.
There are places that deliver fruit and veg to you
Cesta Ecológica a Domicilio

Disfruta y Verdura

There are some specialist shops, more than Madrid
"BeOrganic" Tienda Ecológica en Barcelona "BeOrganic"

veritas

Or just look at "Herbolarios"
https://www.google.es/search?client...&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=JlEJUqrZCrSP7AaiqoGICA

You can also find products in El Corte Inglés and Carrefour, but the little shops provide good service too


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think there are a lot of places that sell eco/ organic stuff in Barca, but you may have to work a little to find it.
> There are places that deliver fruit and veg to you
> Cesta Ecológica a Domicilio
> 
> ...



That is great info ! Thank you so much !!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

brocher said:


> Spain doesn't really have Farmers markets because they have lots of real markets with excellent fruit & veg. They don't really go in for organic, much either.
> 
> Just avoid buying fruit and veg in the supermarket, where the quality tends to be awful- probably worse than our tasteless stuff in the UK and US!


Fruit and veg in our local supermarket isn't too bad (I'd say better than UK), but agree that fruit & veg shop/market stuff is better


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

goingtobcn said:


> Fruit and veg in our local supermarket isn't too bad (I'd say better than UK), but agree that fruit & veg shop/market stuff is better


Happy to hear that !


----------



## AnderF (6 mo ago)

brocher said:


> Spain doesn't really have Farmers markets because they have lots of real markets with excellent fruit & veg. They don't really go in for organic, much either.
> 
> Just avoid buying fruit and veg in the supermarket, where the quality tends to be awful- probably worse than our tasteless stuff in the UK and US!


I totally agree with you!


----------



## AnderF (6 mo ago)

goingtobcn said:


> There is a health food up the road from us that sells some organic meat and veg, but don't know how much they are (I only occasionally buy tofu from there so don't look at other stuff)
> I'm pretty sure one of my students bought an organic chicken from a market somewhere in the centre, but no idea why. We buy fruit and veg from nearby grocery shops, not organic but excellent quality


I tried lately Tienda de aguacates andaluces, mango, chirimoyas y pitahayas and their avocados and mangoes are wild! give it a chance


----------

